# MAC - Styledriven - September 2011



## LMD84 (Jul 2, 2011)

Place all your *Styledriven* swatches and product photographs in this thread - please ensure that your images are clear, in focus and as colour-accurate as possible! For the sake of clarity, I ask that official product images and swatches (those that you would find on a mailer postcard, sourced from MAC or posted on the official MAC website) are not posted in this thread.
	Please remember that Specktra has a posting guideline that all posted images be *no wider than 640 pixels or higher than 800 pixels* - if your image is any larger than that, please make a text link to the image instead.​ 





 


  	Check out the *Styledriven* for the latest spicy dish: MAC Styledriven Discussion


----------



## ThePowderPuff (Aug 24, 2011)

Pro Longwear Eyeshadow in Sweet Satisfaction and Pro Longweat Lipglass in Show Me!





















  	From my blog: http://pudderdaaserne.dk/2011/08/24/sneak-peek-mac-style-driven-pro-longwear-eye-shadow-og-lipglass/


----------



## ahoythere (Aug 29, 2011)

Top l/g: Show Me
  	Bottom l/g: Lasting Achievement
  	E/S (from L to R): Make Your Mark, Lie Low, Sweet Satisfaction (No base!  Very smooth and pigmented!)


----------



## MRV (Sep 1, 2011)

Just a few swatches I was quickly able to get:
  	left-right / up-down
  	lip pencils: What a Blast, Kiss Me Quick, More to Love (they stucked to my hand)
  	l/g Whoops!
  	lipcremes: Soft Sell, Soulfully Rich, So Very Good
  	e/s: One to Watch, Hot Paprika (best texture of these, others not *that* pigmented, although I used a cotton stick), Styledriven, Fresh Flare


----------



## MRV (Sep 1, 2011)

I was not able to get good swatches, but here they are:





  	Extended Play has a nice metallic sheen. It is darker IRL than here, although this in taken in natural light.


----------



## SQUALID (Sep 2, 2011)

[h=2]Pro Longwear Eye Shadow "Legendary Black"[/h]  	






 [h=2]Pro Longwear Lipglass "Driven by Love" [/h]


----------



## samijane (Sep 2, 2011)

Left to right, l/g Infinitely Likable, Ready or Not, l/p Staunchly Stylish.

  	Its fuzzy , dark and taken on an iphone at night sorry!.

  	Thought I would post it anyway.


----------



## nunu (Sep 10, 2011)

Lie low, hot paprika and weathered  

 

 Sweet satisfaction and make your mark


----------



## buntewollsocke (Sep 17, 2011)

[h=2]Legendary Black[/h]


----------



## Allura Beauty (Sep 22, 2011)

Full photos & swatches here.


----------



## LeeleeBell (Sep 22, 2011)

Pink Frontier (click on image to see it in full size)





  	Sweet Satisfaction (click on image to see it in full size)





  	L-R
  	Pink Frontier , Sweet Satisfaction, Endless Drama l/s  (click image to see full size)


----------



## Allura Beauty (Sep 24, 2011)

Full photos & swatches here.


----------



## KarlaSugar (Sep 24, 2011)




----------



## Allura Beauty (Sep 24, 2011)

Full photos & swatches here.


----------



## Allura Beauty (Sep 27, 2011)

Full photos & swatches here.


----------



## soco210 (Sep 29, 2011)

Pro Longwear Lipglass - Dark As Night








  	Pro Longwear Lip Pencil - Staunchly Stylish








  	Dark As Night Lipglass over Staunchly Stylish Pencil




  	Pro Longwear Lipcreme






  	Soft Sell, To The Future




  	Soft Sell




  	To The Future




  	Staunchly Stylish Pencil, Soft Sell Lipcreme, Dark As Night Lipglass

  	Pro Longwear Eyeshadows
  	Hot Paprika, Legendary Black


----------



## RayannaBanana (Sep 30, 2011)

Pro Longwear Eyeshadows


----------



## soco210 (Dec 17, 2011)

Kiss Me Quick Pro Longwear Lip Pencil






  	Prolong Pro Longwear Lipcreme






  	Driven By Love Pro Longwear Lipglass






  	All three


----------



## soco210 (Mar 25, 2012)

Pink Frontier Eye Shadow


----------

